# definately creatures of habit



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

So I've accidentally confirmed that hedgehogs are creatures of habit. When changing out Sylvie's water & food, I mistakenly switched the usual side the food goes on (ie. usually it's left from right: water, food, house. today it went back food, water, house). 

Sylvie woke up to have her afternoon snack, slowly sleepily crawled out of the house, sniffed around & then went to what is normally her food dish & stuck her face in. Poor girl pulled her water soaked nose out pretty quickly, looked at me, blew her nose & turned & went back in her house. I feel bad that I gave her a face full of water but it was pretty adorable!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor girl! Makes you wonder if she went to bed wondering if she woke up in the wrong cage....


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

haha! thats too cute. last night i was cleaning harleys food bowl and he woke up early, waddled down the ramps looked at the place his food dish normally is and turned right around and back up the ramp to bed. they are def creatures of habit.


----------

